# Bow Only Club



## Randy (May 23, 2007)

730 acres, family land not a timber company!

11 members

500.00 each

No guests

each person can claim one spot that nobody else can hunt but few do this!

QDMA, shoot a buck that you will mount. Shoot all the legal does you want.

Right now I have two spots open.

Here  are a couple of pictures taken of bucks on the place.  This was from year before last but they are bigger now since we have not killed them.


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2007)

Based on the past two years, seldom will you see more than 3 members on the place at one time.


----------



## alanramc (May 23, 2007)

what county is this?


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2007)

I guess that would be important huh?

South Lamar Co. about 2 miles from Monroe Co. line in the Redbone Community of Lamar Co.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 23, 2007)

How do you get there from Johnstonville Community?


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2007)

Go south young man.  There are a lot of backroads that could get you there quciker but the easy way is to take Johnsonville road in to Barnesville and take 341 south out of Barnesville to Community house road.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks...Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Huntfish53 (May 23, 2007)

Guys this is an awesome piece of property if you're a serious bowhunter. Randy showed the land to me and my cousing this past weekend and it's perfect for good bowhunting. The only reason we didn't get in is because we have a few spots in Fulton county we can hunt and it is 2 hours away. The land is set up right. If you're looking for a bow-only club there is no way you will be disappointed.


----------



## Bowman#3 (May 24, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## snipehunter (May 24, 2007)

How is the Turkey hunting there? Is Turkey season bow only as well


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2007)

Turkey are rare.  Do not get in it for turkey hunting but shotguns are allowed during turkey season.  It use to be loaded with turkey but it is really too thick right now for them.  They will be back in a few years though.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2007)

One spot taken!


----------



## jmharris23 (May 30, 2007)

Any spots still open?


----------



## bilgerat (May 31, 2007)

Guys I hunted this place last year and Randy is right , its thick and has some big bucks on it! the most I saw hunting it at the same time was 3 guys!


Oh yea............... I claim the same spot I had last year, I gots a good feeling bout that spot!!!


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2007)

jmharris23 said:


> Any spots still open?



Yes.


----------



## shades1963 (May 31, 2007)

*spot*



Randy said:


> Yes.



i'll take it, call me 404 358 5006 Ray


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2007)

Shades did not take it.  I think his wife said no!   Back to the top.


----------



## shades1963 (Jun 5, 2007)

*club*

randy, call me,  i want to meet up and see the property,
i still wear the pants in this family,  the heck with what the wifee says,   (i hope she doesnt see this posting) 
but im pretty sure i'll get in it.       she really lets me do what i want to, ask herb, he'll tell ya,      call me.
it'll probally work out.....  404 358 5006


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2007)

Update, after talking with one of my members last night to make sure he and his buddy were back in, the answer was "heck yea are you crazy."  They had a great year saw lots of deer and took this nice 10 point.

I still have a couple openings!


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2007)

One spot left.  We saw a buck and a doe yesterday at 12 noon feeding in a creek bottom.


----------



## Randy (Jun 18, 2007)

BTT for the week!


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT.  If anybody knows anybody looking for a great bow only club.  Have them contact me.


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2007)

1 opening left!


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 5, 2007)

I just wish it was not so expensive...  With more turkey prospects


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> I just wish it was not so expensive...



You're kiddng right?  500 each with 11 people on 730 acres?


----------



## jblakehunter (Jul 5, 2007)

Is there any way I can come down and look at the property? Also, what type of road system is on the property..easy access, 4 wheeler only?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 5, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> I just wish it was not so expensive...  With more turkey prospects


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2007)

Lease is full thanks!


----------

